# Quality, long distance spinning reel



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I am looking to purchase a *quality * spinning reel for my new All Star 10'6" spinning rod that I will be building. The rod is able to handle 1-4 oz and will be used for light surf, pier, bay, and slinging metal to hungry blues and stripers in the surf.

I was looking at two reels:

Daiwa Emcast Plus - Model 4500 
Daiwa Emblem Pro - Model 4500

Other reels - Penn, Quantum,Shakespeare, and Pflueger are not wanted due to poor craftmanship, weight, or they are not long-distance casting-type reels.

Quality Shimano reels are another option.

Any assistance would be appreciated.

Thanks

Sandcrab


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Emblem Pro*

I have EMPro5000. EMPro4500, EMPro5000, and EMPro5500 are all the same reel except for spool of varying depth. I like Emblem Pro for surfcasting because it has long-casting spool - big diameter and long spool.

Emcast Plus looks like a good reasonable reel for cost. Personally, I think Emblem Pro is a better reel than Emcast Plus because you get what you pay for.

In your case, I believe that these two reels are a little too large for your needs. However, since you insist on long distance casting, I will have to admit that these two reels are about the only long distance spinning reels in the reasonable price range. I have researched long and hard for lighter long distance spinning reels, but have not found them except for the very expensive category.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

GC,

Thanks. It does look like I will have a hard time finding a smaller reel for these rods.

Sandcrab

PS - Have you tried the BIG FISH restaurant off of Route 3? Outstanding food!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Try the Stradic 4000 or the Capricorn 3500. I have to say, they Stradic is a little smoother.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I have the Capricorn 3500 on*

my 10' and really like it. Got it on eBay pretty cheap.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Plus with the Daiwa Capricorn you*

2 alum. spools.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

The Emblem's will give you adequate service but since you have stressed "*quality*" I must ask a couple questions;

First: do these two reels represent the budget range for the reel for your distance set-up?

Second: what type of line are you planning on using? 

Third: dependent upon question two; what type of guides?

The "conventional wisdom" on what equipment characteristics enhance casting distance has undergone a pretty radical evolution in the past few years. Spool profile, (depth vs. length), line wrapping style, guide size and placement have all been rethought and new concepts are emerging. 

With regard to reels, the US marketplace is dismal for offering the latest quality tackle, especially reels engineered for distance casting. It's amazing when one reviews the offerings reserved for the Japanese or European marketplace. I have quite a few reels not offered for sale here in the States and in quality and performance they are many steps above what you would obtain with a Emblem series reel.

Of course these reels cost more but as some have said, you get what you pay for. These reels feature manual bails, moderate to extreme weight savings, the latest spool profiles and line wrapping techniques, lower gear ratios and long cranking handles, incredibly strong drags (33lb lock down) and casting performance that is exceptional. The entry level reel from Daiwa, the Powersurf QD, ranges in price between $190 to $212 for the 4000 to 6000 sizes. It has 6 bearings and weighs 20 ounces. Shipping from Tokyo is $28 and takes three days.

Links on request.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*QD Links??*

I am aware of the expensive Daiwa Tournament Surf Basia 45QD Version 2 being available in Japan for $485 before shipping. Yes, I would be very much interested in getting a link to the Powersurf QD.

Thanks


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Green Cart said:


> I am aware of the expensive Daiwa Tournament Surf Basia 45QD Version 2 being available in Japan for $485 before shipping. Yes, I would be very much interested in getting a link to the Powersurf QD.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.

I have the Basia; it is an incedible piece of hardware. The price has dropped though, the guy I bought mine from is now selling it for $435 and someone else on eBay has been moving quite a few of them at $394.

If anyone is going to do their own legwork and search for Japanese sites be aware that many of the reels they sell and use in Japan have no drag . . . the spools are locked because the fish they catch are small, like our white perch.

Make sure the reel you are looking at has a drag.









*Daiwa Tournament Surf Basia 45QDII *


----------



## Jamcaster (Oct 14, 2000)

Sandcrab, there are a couple of Emblem ZA 4500 on ebay now that you can check out, they may fit your requirements.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*I use*

the Emblem pro on my 12 ft heaver, but think that would be overkill (heavy) on a 10'6" rod.

I like the Shimano Sustain for lighter duty work.

Not really a true long distance reel but a super nice reel without getting inot the "Stella" class price range.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Sandcrab*

No, I have not tried Big Fish. Thank you for the tip! Out of sight - Out of mind as I drive north to Baltimore to go to work so I don't see Big Fish very often. Also, it is new so I will have to try it out as both my wife and I like seafood.


----------



## darrel (Feb 25, 2005)

regarding the fix spool reels did you read Neil Mackellow's opinion about the Penn reels?
These are UK versions.
Its in here:

http://www.neilmackellow.sea-angler.org/

not my area of play !


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

darrel said:


> regarding the fix spool reels did you read Neil Mackellow's opinion about the Penn reels?
> These are UK versions.
> Its in here:
> 
> ...


Not sure what you wish us to read. Neil has allot of info on his site and your link is to the front page, do you have a name of the article or link to the page that expresses Neil's opinion?

Your reference to "fixed spool" is that in the British lexicon for spinning reels in general and/or the PennUK Surfmaster series of spinners or are you refering to the earlier mentioned Japenese competition reels with no drag (fixed spool)?

Thanks


----------



## reeldoc (Apr 4, 2005)

try the okuma al-55 8 bearings aluminum frame sealed drag good line capacity very smooth and only 79.99


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

> Your reference to "fixed spool" is that in the British lexicon for spinning reels in general


Yep they mean spinning reels.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

the stradics can be had at a 6000 size as well... for cheap right now at the old galyans at VB


----------



## darrel (Feb 25, 2005)

*fixed spool rigs*

Sgt_Slough 

On Neil's home page he has a section for buying Penn UK items that are not sold in the US. That area can be accessed from the home page.

However on the message board Neil lent an opinion on the emblem and another reel (replacement for fixed spool). That's the first time that I saw Neil compare spinners.
I don't follow the line of thought about coil sizes etc. Maybe the rod and the reel have to match up. Since Neil is in Philly with Penn this week maybe next year Penn USA will have a better line of reels available.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

darrel said:


> . . . on the message board Neil lent an opinion on the emblem and another reel (replacement for fixed spool). That's the first time that I saw Neil compare spinners.


I am familliar with Neil's online store and his message board.

I have cast the reels he discussed there, (Shimano Biomaster, Daiwa 5000T, Emblem 6000Z, Infinity 5000 ((called the Grand Wave Bite-N-Run in very limited release here in the States)) and Surfmaster 70 ((I used the Carpmaster; the same reel with a different paint scheme))). In addition to those reels I have cast the Shimano Aero Technium. 

I find it interesting that Neil discovered such performance disparity between the Emblem and the Infinity, they share identical spool profiles (if not the exact spool); perhaps the size difference in the reels Neil test casted is the cause (Infinity 5000 to Emblem 6000).

I have found that the reels that have the smallest diameter matched with the longest line lay area have the greatest distance potential.

The Surfmaster does have that profile however I wasn't impressed with the feel of the reel. They are not all that popular with European anglers and when offered on eBayUK (even in near-new condition) they fail to garner bids that would validate their stated position in fixed spool performance.



darrel said:


> I don't follow the line of thought about coil sizes etc. Maybe the rod and the reel have to match up.


Large diameter spools throw off large coils, those coils then slap the rod causing friction and reduced distance. Large guides are needed to choke these coils which affect rod performance. Like I said earlier, the characteristics of distance engineered reels and rods have undergone a rapid evolution; now, long and small diameter spools are the present CW.



darrel said:


> Since Neil is in Philly with Penn this week maybe next year Penn USA will have a better line of reels available.


Don't hold your breath. PennUK and PennUSA are completely separate entities. PennUSA will continue to lose market share by only offering what spinners they feel like making (and with the closing of the Hegins, PA plant back in May, made in China now). 

To see pictures of all the reels discussed above (except for the Penn Surfmaster) Google _Leslies of Luton_. The incredible size of the Shimano spools is evident in the product pictures.


----------



## jimmatthews (Nov 17, 2004)

*Shimano*

A Stradic 6000/8000 is just the right size (and probably weight) for a 10 1/2' rod.


----------



## Flame Thrower (Nov 17, 2004)

Okuma's new saltwater fishing reel spinning VS-45


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

okuma al-55 8 bearings 
Okuma's new saltwater fishing reel spinning VS-45

Okuma just does noit get the job done and will not last more than a season or two due to non stainless steel componants..

The Pro Cast which I think replaced the entire Emblem line is great for big fish and casting as far as a spinner will go. A couple of the guys that live here that I drum and striper fish with that don't throw conv. use these with great success... Just my 2 C's

JAM


----------

